# Eclipse auf deutsch?



## Silvio (7. Jan 2006)

Hi

Hab eben eclipse-SDK-4.1.1 installiert und gemerkt das es auf englisch ist gibt es eclipse vielleicht auch auf deutsch oder ein (laguage Patch) ?
Oder gibt es ein anderes programm wie eclipse auf deutsch?

Danke

MFG SIL


----------



## Lim_Dul (7. Jan 2006)

http://download.eclipse.org/eclipse/downloads/drops/L-3.1.1_Language_Packs-200510051300/index.php

btw, Eclipse 4.1.1 wirst du mit Sicherheit nicht haben *g*


----------



## Silvio (7. Jan 2006)

jo stimmt es ist 3.11 version ^^
und wo kann ich jezt die sprache ändern?


----------



## L-ectron-X (7. Jan 2006)

*verschoben*


----------



## Silvio (7. Jan 2006)

Bitte heltft mir  
ich habe jezt die languages packs runtergeladen aber wie muss man sie installieren???
brauche dringend hilfe 

Mfg Sil


----------



## lin (8. Jan 2006)

http://www.eclipseproject.de/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=88 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Dann musst du beim Entpacken darauf achten, dass es auch wirklich in die richtigen Verzeichniss installiert wird. In der Zip Datei beginnen die Dateipfade mit "/eclipse/features" und "/eclipse/plugins". Wenn du Eclipse unter Windows z.B. im Verzeichnis "c:/programme/eclipse/" installiert hast, musst du darauf achten, dass du das Zip in "c:/programme/" entpackst, damit die Unterverzeichniss richtig passen. Wenn du unter deinem "eclipse" Verzeichnis noch ein weiteres Verzeichnis "eclipse" hast, dann ist etwas schief gelaufen.
> 
> Nach dem Entpacken startest du Eclipse. Bei mir kam dann sofort eine Meldung, dass das Language Pack installiert werden soll. Nach der Installation wird Eclipse neu gestartet und dann sollte das Language pack aktiv sein.


----------

